# Gatka Mix Tape Vol. 2 - Now Online



## Gurmat_Studies_Foundation (Oct 3, 2005)

Vaheguru ji ka khalsa,
Vaheguru ji ki fatheh!

_/\_

By the kirpa of Guru Granth Sahib ji, the Shaheed Baba Deep Singh Gatka Akhara International, Guru Nanak Academy Surrey Branch, humbly presents: 

*GATKA MIX TAPE VOL. 2*


Now available exclusively online at: 
*www.GatkaOnline.com*

GatkaOnline is the official website of the Shaheed Baba Deep Singh Ji Gatka Akhara International to be launched in full in the next few months. It will include exclusive articles, videos, audio, photography, and presentations on the history, philosophy, art, and technique of Shastar Vidya, as well as the background of Shaheed Baba Deep Singh ji Gatka Akhara. 

If you have any comments or questions, please contact us by e-mail: *gatka@GurmatStudies.com*

*Gatka Mix Tape Vol. 1* can be viewed online at www.GurSikhiJeevan.com

_/\_

Vaheguru ji ka khalsa, 
Vaheguru ji ki fatheh!


----------



## Admin (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for sharing this important information.  Regards


----------



## waheguru123 (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks a lot


----------

